
Bacterial molecule trains the immune system to tolerate infection - dnetesn
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2016-10-bacterial-molecule-immune-tolerate-infection.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of:

[http://www.massgeneral.org/about/pressrelease.aspx?id=2001](http://www.massgeneral.org/about/pressrelease.aspx?id=2001)

